
Show HN: Replace face with rubber duck - builderone
http://facehero.co
======
meekins
This is funny. It looks that the face recognition algorithm needs better
training to identify klingons [0] and eyewear [0,1] though.

[0]:[http://facehero.co/i/f8xmw5f](http://facehero.co/i/f8xmw5f)
[1]:[http://facehero.co/i/k68wg4x](http://facehero.co/i/k68wg4x)

~~~
builderone
It does need better training for sure.:)

------
crylics
Love it. I am guessing you will add the option for a different duck if you
wanted?

~~~
builderone
I'm thinking about adding selection of duck faces.

